# For Annie44



## Gunsmoke47 (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey all, Cindy ask me awhile ago to post the USA Hosp. Dept. bottles that I dug a few years ago. Haven't had a good camara in awhile so I put her off. Here you go Cindy.  I hope some more of you enjoy as well. I was lucky enough to dig all but 3 of these. I bought the smallest cobalt, and 2 of the small clear ones. I apologize to those of you who have seen some of these before.  Kelley


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Apr 6, 2007)

My Aqua's.  Note the difference in the arched USA and the straight line USA in the Quarts.  The arched is somewhat more scarce.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Apr 6, 2007)

My Clears. One is turning SCA.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey Kelley, That is a great collection of USA Hosp Dept  bottles. I don't think anyone would get tired of looking at them.


----------



## epgorge (Apr 6, 2007)

God Kelly, what a collection!! What a find!!  I had no idea you had so many and found so many in one dig. Where were you? I mean I don't need a grid coordinance but what state did you did those in. 

 I am quite impressed. No.... Very impressed. I am looking at about $7-10 thousand dollars worth of glass. 

 I didn't see one US Med Hosp bottle at the NE show. I was specifically looking for them. Any auctions going on with any of the colored ones let me know, eh?

 Joel


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks Cap and Joel. 
 Joel, These were dug at an Indian wars fort in the Panhandle of Texas. The amazing thing is I had a diggin buddie and he took home as many as I did. He has the super scarce 3" Black Amythyst. All twenty something were found in 4 pits within 100 yards of each other. Needless to say, we found the hospital dump. Here is my U.S.A. Med'l Dept. bottle. I bought this one and though they don't command as high a price as the Hosp. bottles, they seem to be as scarce as hens teeth! I hope you hang on to the one you've got.  Kelley


----------



## epgorge (Apr 6, 2007)

That is a given... they will need to pry it from cold dead fingers. I am looking for more. I would love to get into the PA and Baltimore glass house records to see how many were produced. there must still be more out there to find. 

 Joel


----------



## annie44 (Apr 6, 2007)

Wow Kelley - Fantastic!!  I love those bottles!!  I really like the wide mouth aqua, and of course all of the colored ones.  Did you find the two with stoppers with those stoppers in them, or did you just put those in afterwards? What color is the one in the first pic with the white stopper - deep, dark green?? 
 Sure wish I could have gotten that one at the Horse Soldier!  Oh well, maybe it was just as well - more money for my mineral waters!
 Now - you need to post pictures of your pumpkinseed flasks for me!  I'll be waiting....


----------



## Jim (Apr 6, 2007)

Awesome collection, Kelley. I have always liked the Hosp. Dept. series. ~Jim


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks Jim. These bottles are to me as the poisons are to you. I appreciate all old glass but these just hold a special place in my heart. I would love to start a lattice poison collection also.

   Hey Cindy, glad you liked it![]  Yes, those 2 bottles with the stoppers were dug with the stoppers. Pretty cool huh?  The green pint of which you speak is what I call a forrest green. No olive, no amber, just pure green. Some refer to it as a deep emerald green.  I'll get some pics of the pumpkin seeds out sometime.[]   Kelley


----------



## baltbottles (Apr 6, 2007)

Great Bottles there Kelley I didn't know you had that many of them. Any chance you could get a pick of the deep amythest one your friend has?

 Chris


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Apr 6, 2007)

Yeah Chris, no problem. It just might take me a couple or three days to get it. Keep watchin this thread and I'll try to get it up soon. Does the orange one look familiar? []


  The orange quart had a very small chip out of the lip ring on the back side. Chris repaired it for me and you can't even tell it with a blacklight!  Kelley


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Apr 7, 2007)

Here you go Chris. This may be the hardest bottle I have ever tried to photograph! Sorry about the picture quality.  Kelley


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Apr 7, 2007)

another


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Apr 7, 2007)

Last one


----------



## epgorge (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey Marshall Dillon,
 What a beauty!! What is its value? Give or take!
 Joel


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey Joel, that's kind of a tough question for 2 reasons. #1 I have never seen another one like this up for sale. #2 Prices on Hosp.Dept. bottles of late have been abnormally high. I would hazard a guess between 1 and 2 grand. Of coarse, that's all it is..... a guess.  Kelley


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Apr 7, 2007)

base


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Apr 7, 2007)

lip


----------



## Tony14 (Apr 7, 2007)

Awesome bottles!!


----------



## capsoda (Apr 8, 2007)

Hey Kelly, I saw a yellow amber one today for 1400 busks so I'd say thay one would go 2 to 3 grand easy if not more. Very very nice.


----------



## epgorge (Apr 8, 2007)

> I have never seen another one like this up for sale.


 
 Hey Kelly,

 With all the bottles we have that are rare (think about it) and post here, we are like a freaken museum for posterity.  I was thinking I better save this jpg just so I can have the picture in my collection. Then, I thought,... Why? Its here. Thanks for the post.
 Joel


----------



## KentOhio (Apr 10, 2007)

In your picture of the aqua ones, who made the one on the very right? I have one like it, but with the embossing erased from the mold. It's still there as little bumps, but I couldn't get a picture of it. I figured the war ended and they didn't want to throw the whole mold away, so they just made it blank.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey Kent,  the bottle of mine that you refer to was most probably blown in Pittsburgh. It has strong embossment with a star design on the base. I have heard of "Ghosted" Hosp. bottles, but I have not seen one. The ones I have heard of were always the aqua pints or the wide mouth jars in the oval. That's pretty cool if you have one in the Quart.   Kelley


----------



## Bottleman (Apr 23, 2007)

> USA Hosp. Dept. bottles that I dug a few years ago.


 
 Did you dig all of them or did you buy a lot too? That is one nice set of Hospital bottles! Great colors too!


----------



## epgorge (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah, I am thinking about changing his name to Cannon Gunsmoke.
 He hit a hosital dump in Texas.... I think it is about halfway down the thread.


----------



## Bottleman (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks Joel. I donâ€™t know how I skipped that reply when I read this thread. That is amazing to find that many in one area. Great job!


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks Tom. That was Pitfinder's and my "Motherlode". We will never dig another pit like it here in the Panhandle of Texas. Besides the Hosp. bottles, a scarce turtle ink and a GEM BUTTER 5lb Jar came out of the same hole. Kelley


----------



## epgorge (Apr 23, 2007)

Kelley,
 Haven't you been tempted to go back and scour it over again or maybe go further one way or the other, or a little deeper?
 Joel


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey Joel, we worked that place over for about 2 years. There are still some more pits out there but land owners changed and the new jerk won't allow anybody on his property. As much as I want to, I'm one of those guys that just won't hunt without permission. Kelley


----------



## quarrylizard (May 30, 2007)

Very,very nice...is that a appricott one in the middle?any idea what it is worth?I have one like it and was thinking of asking 1200.00.just wanted your opinion.

 mike


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (May 30, 2007)

Hello Mike, no, mine is not Appricott. I would call mine orange. Maybe orange amber. Very little amber. A year or 2 ago $700.00-$900.00 would have been a very fair price. Today, U.S.A.  Hosp. Dept Bottles are realizing an increased value. $1200.00 is not unheard of but it would probably need to be through a reputible auction house. I would doubt you would get $1200.00 for it on Ebay. Just MHO.  Kelley


----------



## epgorge (May 30, 2007)

Yes, Listen to Kelley.

 A glass house would be a better market for you.

 Ebay is a buyers market!! If you are looking to move bulk inventory, it is a sellers market as well, but the prices, many times, only bring 50% to 60 percent of the items value.


----------



## quarrylizard (May 30, 2007)

Thanks,guys i agree and would never sell a expensive bottle on flee bay.....


----------



## bearswede (May 31, 2007)

> A glass house


 
 What is it they say about those who live in one...?


----------



## epgorge (May 31, 2007)

They had better stock up on windex?[8D]


----------



## sctreasures (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice collection. Were these tumbled? What are the colors of the two on the far right and far left? Olive or citron? I have one that looks olive indoors and citron outdoors.


----------



## epgorge (Apr 28, 2008)

Sewel,

 Thanks for the link. Great stuff here. 

 Joel


----------



## glass man (Apr 30, 2008)

I can't even imagine what it would feel like to see one of those U.S.A. bottles start to show themselves,as I dug them! I have a  MED. DEPT.U.S.A. spoon that I bought  in the 1970s. The guy said it came from KENNESAW ,GA. battle field. I had it checked out by a cival war collector back then and the person said it looked to be from the time period. Have you ever seen a spoon like I am talking about? Would be a great " GO WITH " for the bottles. CAN I HAVE ONE TO GO WITH MY SPOON?[] ANY ONE OF THEM WILL DO! THANKS FOR THE PICTURES,I CAN LOOK AT THEM ANYTIME! JAMIE


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (May 1, 2008)

Hi all, I don't get on the forum as often as I used to so I missed these last few posts. sctreasures, I would call them more olive than citron and yes I tumbled them myself. They were very sick out of the ground.
 Sewell,I agree about the history of them. It is why they are my only high interest bottle. Yes I dug them at an Indian Wars fort that was in operation from 1875 to 1890.
 Sorry glassman, you can't have a bottle, but I'll take that spoon off your hands![]  Thanks all,  Kelley


----------



## epgorge (May 1, 2008)

Hi Kelly, 

 Long time no see... I hear it is a fiddy for miss kiddy.

 I find it odd I can't find any reference to the frontier bottles, either value or existence. What do you have on them? Any links which speak about them directly. I am aware of content involving glasshouses and use of the Blatimore bottles at frontier posts, during western expansion.

 Good to hear you are still with us. Take care and happy prospecting.

 Joel


----------



## glass man (May 2, 2008)

I saw or read somewhere that some of the U.S.A. MED.DEPT. bottles were left over from the CIVAL WAR and were taken out WEST to be used  in the INDIAN WARS . Do you know if this is true or not? THANKS!


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (May 2, 2008)

Hey Joel, a fiddy would have been cheap enough![] 

 Jamie, it is believed by most that the USA Med Dept bottles were made a short while after the Civil War but I don't know if that has ever been proven or not. To my knowledge the only known examples are in the Quart size and Aqua in color. They don't surface for sale too often but when they do, they don't command as high a price as the Hosp bottles for some reason. Color and direct ties to the Civil War I guess.  Smoke 
 EDIT: Sorry, I forgot about your original question. Yes there have been many Med Dept bottles dug from Frontier Forts so they were used out here in the Indian Wars, but so were the Hosp. bottles, and they were only made during the years of the Civil War. One reason they are scarce. Survival rate.


----------



## epgorge (May 2, 2008)

It would be nice to start a catalogue of the different sizes and styles out there. I suppose here would be as good a place as any to do it, as anyone searching for these bottles in search engines, end up on this post.
 I still have mine and they are suppose to bury me with it. We will see. 

 Joel


----------

